# Fallout 3



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yesterday I bought Fallout 3 for my PS3, I've been very impressed by the Vault and how you interact with the characters etc. and it looks stunning, but today I've been playing through the quests and it's just become....****. For want of a better word.

I'm just wondering if anyone else on here has it? It's been hyped up loads by my friends, some said it was one of the best games they've ever played but so far it's been one of my worst! The storyline moves so slowly it hurts, the enemies are stupidly hard to defeat even with VATS, and the levelling system doesn't appear to have any effect on your character or how they attack enemies.

Everything I try to do I'm told I'm not a high enough level and I've just got to the museum only to be surrounded by 6 massive mutants and killed almost instantly. I've used up all of my stimpacks in the tunnels getting there and most of my ammo has gone since it's few and far between.

I'm so close to trading it in for Motorstorm Pacific Rift, I feel like I've wasted my money.  Can someone tell me if there's any reason for me to keep playing it? Does the storyline pick up? Does levelling your character actually work eventually?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bought this for £12 but bever planned to! Ended up taking advantage of mates poor choice  Played this a bit yesterday and today, really hated the vault stuff why play as a baby and child! really dumb imo

Now thats all out the way its actually quite good but I just don't have the time to invest in this game and tbh would rather be playing cod5! back of the drawer or ebay job!


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive completed it. Took me about 40 hours of gameplay in total and that was without doing all the optional quests.

Some parts can drag but others can be pretty cool


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have it on the pc, and after completing it, i re played and completed it with a couple of alternate endings, its a very good game


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

i got this for the ps3 and I'm really enjoying it, surely one of the most atmospheric games available , i absolutely love the music , my mate told me to do as many side missions as possible as its quite a short game so that's what i'm doing, i think i need to do some more as i tried to do some more of the galaxy radio quest and no way am i ready to deal with the enemies along that path!!


----------



## rob s (Mar 24, 2007)

It's ok I suppose, I bought it after doing the COD4 thing to death, and finding nothing else as good.
I was lucky at Xmas and got Resistance 2, NFS4 Undercover and Far Cry 2. So far I've played Resistance (awesome- like Halo 2) and NFS, which is definitely the best driving game on the PS3. It's made me realise that for me, I am better off with action games, as opposed to roaming around aimlessly with rubbish weapons avoiding fights as in Fallout. 
It's horses for courses I spose!


----------



## waughie (Apr 23, 2007)

You really need to be at least level 10 before attempting the mall. I was level 15 and still took a few attempts. Stealth boys are your friends. The best thing you can do is g for a wander round the wasteland and get your levels up.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I loved this game too, one of very few that have had me plugged into my 360 for hours at a time.
I was most upset when it was over, which happens very quickly if you start using fast travel and just sticking to the main quest line.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

its a good game,i prefer cod 5 though due to its online option.if you get bored of it you can always press the tilde key and enter some codes to liven it up abit.


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

While completing the Quest where you're searching for your dad, you come across the place where the Super Mutants are created. In there you'll meet a friendly supper mutant that helps you out, later on you bumb into him again and he offers to help you out, He follows you round and kills all enemies that come close, he's a heavy duty fighting machine, especially when he gets his laser gatling... he's got me out of a few tight spots before


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

///M_Karl said:


> While completing the Quest where you're searching for your dad, you come across the place where the Super Mutants are created. In there you'll meet a friendly supper mutant that helps you out, later on you bumb into him again and he offers to help you out, He follows you round and kills all enemies that come close, he's a heavy duty fighting machine, especially when he gets his laser gatling... he's got me out of a few tight spots before


I am sure he's handy, but it depends on your Karma score if he will stay with you or not though. I am just playing it all some more at the minute avoiding the end level which I know will complete the game.
Just trying to find all the bobbleheads and locations.


----------

